# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  khi chơi đánh đề online! ghilode đánh lô đề online nạp rút cực nhanh hàng đầu tại miền bắc

## sonvip

_Điểm rời khi chơi Lô đề online_ 
âm nhạc 
-Chiêm bao thấy mình chơi đàn là điềm sắp có bệnh về lá lách. Cần ĐB phòng bị té trong Lô đề online.
-Nghe tiếng đàn hát mà không thấy người là điềm sắp có tang.
-Thấy đi dự nhạc hội, hay nghe đàn hát là điềm gặp tơ duyên. Hạnh phúc về tình cűng như tiền.
(số hạp cho những chiêm bao về âm nhạc là 72 nếu vào ngày lẻ. - 27, nếu ngày chẳn) trong Lô đề online.
ẩu đã
- trong Lô đề online Chiêm bao thấy đánh nhau với người cùng phái là điềm sắp bị thất vọng về tình duyên, hoặc sắp bị phản bội.
- Thấy đánh nhau với người khác phái là điềm sắp nhúng tay vào một cuộc tình vụn trộm.
- Thấy chứng kiến một cuộc ấu đả là điềm được lợi về phần mình. Sẽ có người mang đến cho mình những chuyện bất ngờ về tiền tài.
*  trong Lô đề online Số hạp của ẤU ĐẢ là 91 không phân biệt ngày chẳn hay lẻ.
ăn cơm trong Lô đề online
- ăn cơm nhà là sắp có chuyện vui cho gia đình -Số hạp là 96 nếu chiêm bao nhằm ngày lẻ.
-Số hạp là 69 nếu là ngày chẳn.
-ăn vật béo như bơ, sữa .v.v...sắp có chuyện vui, người phương xa về. -thấy ăn thịt chó là sắp có kiễn tụng.
-thấy ăn thịt heo là sa91p bị bệnh.
ảnh trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy tặng ảnh cho ai hay người khác tặng ảnh cho mình là điềm sắp chia ly, hay sắp đi xa.BR> -Thấy đi chụp ảnh là có người mong nhớ muốn gặp mình.
-Thấy xé ảnh của người là sắp được hội ngộ với người ấy.
- Thấy ảnh treo trên vách tự nhiên rớt xuống: là điềm bất thường, ĐB phòng tai nạn bất ngờ, nhất là xe cộ.
- Thấy đốt ảnh là điềm tơ duyên sắp thành tựu.
- Thấy vẽ ảnh truyền thần cho người yêu là điềm gặp tình địch. Số hạp 73.
áo trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy áo quần là điềm xấu.
- Thấy quần áo rách rưới , tơi tả là sáp mang lời ăn tiếng nói.
- Thấy ăn mặc sang trọng là điềm sắp bị ô nhục hoặc bị sỉ vả.
- Thấy lạnh mặc thêm quần áo là điềm tổn thương danh dự.
- Thấy thay đổi áo quần, hay nóng bức cởi đi là sắp chấm dứt một tai họa. Nếu có kiện tụng sẽ thắng kiện.
- Thấy thay áo lót là điềm tái hợp vợ chồng.
(Điểm rơi ở đây chẳng hạn là sau khi nổ tầm 4, 5 ngày chưa nổ lại chẳng hạn. Còn cơ hội đến là trường hợp mình núp lùm bắn tỉa, ví dụ hôm đó đầu đó câm chẳng hạn, hoặc là có một cái cầu  Lô đề online  nào đó đèm đẹp...)
 2) Nếu ít vốn để an toàn thì ACE đừng bao giờ nhào vô nuôi liền. Mà nên nuôi sau khi nó nổ 5 ngày.
Tóm lại: Đối với con  Lô đề online  nào quá 6 ngày (trường hợp này ít thôi). Tôi nghĩ nó đã rơi vào trường hợp số 2 là ngoại lệ (nổ sau 7 ngày) và tuân theo qui luật ở nhịp đánh thứ 2 là 8 - 12 ngày. Khi nuôi ACE phải cân nhắc đồng tiền sao cho hợp lý.
Ban đầu mình chọn kỹ một con  Lô đề online  nuôi để nuôi (trong biên độ định trước). Sau đó nuôi, có hai trường hợp xảy ra: win và lose (cơ hội bằng nhau 50-50).
- Mình bắt đầu suy nghĩ. Phải chơi an toàn hơn (cơ hội > 50%). Cứ tưởng tượng mình là tập hợp của nhiều người (mình chơi + chơi cho người khác). Và nuôi cùng một lúc nhiều số. Nếu ai cũng win thì win to, lợi nhuận tăng lên gấp bội. Nếu tất cả các tay chơi cùng lose (giả sử nhưng hiếm khi) thì lỗ nặng.
- Vậy phải kết hợp 2 quan điểm trên thì hiệu quả mới cao và như thế này đây các bạn. Ví dụ: dự định nuôi một con  Lô đề online  5 ngày theo PP gấp thếp (mình sẽ post PP sau nhé) và dự định ngày đầu đánh 100đ (ngày 2 200đ, v.v.v..). Chúng ta chia số tiền này ra làm 2 để nuôi 2 con  Lô đề online  (mình chơi + chơi cho một người nữa.) (Lưu ý là không nên nuôi trên 3 con + nuôi lâu (>7 ngày), tại sao thì mình sẽ post trong một dịp khác nhé). Như vậy mỗi con 50đ, nếu nổ 1 con lời ít + an toàn + cơ hội win lớn.
kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online  bổ sung:
Xin chia sẽ cho các bạn một chút  kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online  để các bạn bình tâm, đỡ chút hồi hộp, lo lắng nếu hôm nào đó lỡ phang mạnh tay.
- Nguyên tắc 1: Bắt  Lô đề online  thật kỹ.
- Nguyên tắc 2: Đừng phang hết tiền. (có nghĩa là, không nổ thì cũng chẳng hại ta được… Ta có nhiều tiền mà. Hiii. Chấp mầy không nổ đó!)
- Nguyên tắc 3: Đánh theo kế hoạch lập sẵn. (Cứ nghĩ hôm nay không nổ thì ngày mai, ngày mốt gì cũng nổ thôi mà. Chạy đâu cho thoát.!)
Qui luật khi nuôi  Lô đề online  gan:
1) Khi  Lô đề online  đã lên gan (trên 10 ngày chưa về) thì rất khó dự đoán và bất thường, ACE không nên chọn làm giống chăn nuôi ngay.
2) Trong tất cả các cách chọn "giống chăn nuôi" tôi đã tổng kết ở trên có một điều ACE phải hết sức lưu ý, nếu con đó đã lên gan, nếu bạn mới nuôi thì nên bỏ để ngồi rình nó, còn bạn đã nuôi lâu rồi thì nên kết hợp với nhiều  Phương pháp trong  Lô đề online và  kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online  của ACE để xác định có nên tiếp tục theo nó hay không.
3) Để nuôi  Lô đề online  gan ta phải biết max của nó là bao nhiêu, khi đã chạm max thì ta mới nuôi.  kinh nghiệm trong  Lô đề online  cho thấy khi đó xác suất nổ của những con  Lô đề online  gan theo qui luật max + 5ngày là 90%.bồ câu trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy bồ câu trắng đáp vào mình là điềm sắp được người giúp đỡ bao bọc, nhất là trong công việc làm ăn.
- Thấy đàn bồ câu trắng bay lượn quanh nhà mà không đáp xuống là việc làm ăn còn ngăn cách.
- Thấy đàn bồ câu trắng đang nhặt lúa hay bột dưới sân nhà là sắp có tài lộc vào như nước,
- Thấy bồ câu nhiều màu lông đáp vào mình là nên ĐB phòng có kẻ lừa để hãm hại mình. Đàn bồ câu này bay đáp vào nhà nếu có người bệnh, đó là điêu đáng buồn, tang khó có thể đến.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ chơi đề  bảo mật chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh de online uy tin,  danh de online uy tin, ghilode danh de uy tin, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, choi de truc tuyen, ghilode .com, website choi lo online uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web choi so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, website ghi de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2018, trang web nao choi bao lo uy tin , choi lodeonline, web danh lo de online,  web nao choi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web choi de uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web danh lo de, trang web choi lo moi nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de, web danh lo de online moi nhat, trang web ghi de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web ghi lo de online uy tin, trang lode uy tin hien nay, ghi lo de truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de bac uy tin, trang web choi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web choi lo de online, trang web lode online, danh lo de uy tin, nhung site lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web choi de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode ghi danh de uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

